# Favorite Chocolate Flavours?



## Naiwen (Aug 28, 2020)

[No message]


----------



## Catsmother (Aug 28, 2020)

Milk chocolate especially Dairy Milk


----------



## marti (Aug 29, 2020)

milk chocolate


----------



## kikipetie (Aug 29, 2020)

milk chocolate,white chocolate


----------

